# Leisure battery wiring



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
I am desperately trying to forget that Christmas is just round the corner, and so was thinking about various jobs on the van to keep me busy!

My van originally had one leisure battery under the drivers seat (LHD). Some time prior to me buying it, someone had fitted an additional battery under the passenger seat and connected the two. Having looked at it, I think the wiring may be a bit of a bodge job and want to remake it properly. What specification of cable should I use to link the positive terminals ? (Both batteries are independently earthed to the chassis.) I understand that the best wire to use would be the same as the starter battery, but how could I insert fuse holders in to a wire of that thickness ?

All advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> how could I insert fuse holders in to a wire of that thickness ?


Have a look here:

Battery Fuse


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Maplins sell 4mm and 8mm battery cable by the metre - I used 4mm on mine. They also sell a large in-line fuse holder and fuses - I used the smallest (25A or 30A).
Bob


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

I don't think you need to go to the extreme of using starter size cable. If you match the size of the wiring used for the main feed to the habitation 12 volt circuits and have a fuse in it you should be ok, just make sure that the new wiring cannot rub anywhere and short out. Your batteries should be matched in size and condition,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for that. I will explore the Maplin catalogue!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ScotJimland said:


> > how could I insert fuse holders in to a wire of that thickness ?
> 
> 
> Have a look here:
> ...


Starter battery cables are designed to carry heavy amperage loads that habitation services will never need or draw.

With respect that fuse is 250amps and way to large to blow if a short occured.

If the second battery is just connected to the original one, it will still have the original fuse circuitry in place and there is no need to fuse the second battery.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> With respect that fuse is 250amps and way to large to blow if a short occured.


With respect, I answered the question and pointed to a site where battery fuses can be obtained, I did not recommend any particular size..


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

Good think wire is best, what you really need depends upon your maximum load. So long as you don't have anything really big then 16 - 25 mm would be suitable. You need a fuse at either end next to both batteries. A mega fuse would be suitable something like 100A.

I get this sort of stuff from vehicle-wiring-products they will be able to do you the wire, the fuses and the holders as well as the various terminals you need.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Bob
Was it the maxi blade type fuses/holder you used?


----------

